# Dish Network 625 DVR to plasma SVGA (RGB) input



## photogr4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Please help. Is it possible to view Dish Network 625 DVR output to the SVGA (RGB1/RGB2) inputs on a plasma monitor? I most likely need some sort of converter cable, perhaps RCA to SVGA or S-Video to SVGA. The RCA and S-Video inputs on my 42" Plasma are not working properly, I get vertical, diagonal, and sometimes horizontal lines that make viewing impossible. However both SVGA (RGB) inputs work perfectly. Probably a defective processor. Also, can Dish satellite output be routed through a PCI TV tuner card in a desktop PC? I'm not able to find any information or answers elswhere.  
Thank you in advance.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

www.svideo.com should have the kind of adapters you need.

As for output from a 625 to a pci TUNER CARD - NO PROBLEM !
You can use RF, Composite with analog audio, or S-Video with analog audio. Works great.


----------



## photogr4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! Should be a lot less expensive than a new TV.


----------

